# first collar



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

I shot a collar and my buddy shot a double banded bird with one band being the old plastic kind. I'll try to get the picks posted later tonite. First two birds of the weekend.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats! Thats awesome!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Sweet, gotta see the pics!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That is sweet! Especially since they were the first two birds!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Congrats, I have never even seen a real life neck collar and I have been waterfowling for quite a number of years. Nice work, can't wait to see the pics. :beer:


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

here they are. for some reason I can't rotate the pic.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Very nice. I think the plastic band is called a taures band if i recall right!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

pretty sweet man!


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Some might call me crazy, but if I were given the choice between those two birds I would take the Tarsus band. Good job man, and tell your buddy the same for me as that is a very rare bird anymore.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I've never seen a tarsus band with notches in it!!! That is definetly a trophy, I guarantee that birds is 10 years old plus.


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

hey phil, that is what I thought, but he disagreed. He is jealous and so am I. I guess it all worked out though, I am definately not complaining.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice job man, true trophies right there


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Give us the update when you get the band info. Nice work!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Awesome, I am sooooo jealous - those are both very rare trophies! :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW! 

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

1998 Fort Albany Nanavut for the tauraus band. My guess.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Phil The Thrill said:


> Some might call me crazy, but if I were given the choice between those two birds I would take the Tarsus band.


Ditto! Tarsus are more rare than a collar. Congrats! :beer:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

wow, that is pretty special. consider yourselves some lucky SOB's. Nice work!! :beer:


----------



## Classof81 (Dec 19, 2005)

I shot a banded snow this weekend. Also shot a large one legged snow. No thigh or anything like a stump to resemble it once had two legs. I'll post pictures of the victims soon. Anyone ever taken a one legged goose like that?


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

A couple of years ago i shot a one footed goose the other was like it had been cut off at the base of the thigh!?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I still have never known anyone personally to have shot a tarsus band. That is a treasure for sure.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm suprised no one has mentioned that the collar is probably a Louisiana collar, either that or a Western Canadian. Either way it is pretty rare too!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You going to throw either up on the wall?


----------



## poppaduck (May 11, 2006)

Classof81 said:


> I shot a banded snow this weekend. Also shot a large one legged snow. No thigh or anything like a stump to resemble it once had two legs. I'll post pictures of the victims soon. Anyone ever taken a one legged goose like that?


I killed a greenhead this past season exactly like you are describing, also killed a one legged Blue a few years back but he had a stump there.

Poppaduck :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

poppaduck said:


> Classof81 said:
> 
> 
> > I shot a banded snow this weekend. Also shot a large one legged snow. No thigh or anything like a stump to resemble it once had two legs. I'll post pictures of the victims soon. Anyone ever taken a one legged goose like that?
> ...


Two years ago TripleB shot a black duck with a little nubby for a leg, think he's still got it in the freezer


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

not going to mount either one, don't know why. if i shot both, then for sure and vice versa. either way i didn't care if i shot another goose all weekend. can't wait to hear the results on both. the band on the collared bird was pretty new, i would say a year or 2 old.


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

last fall i got a blue with a yellow tauraus band. it came from ft albany, nunavut. banded in 1998. i put that bird on the wall.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

www.reportband.gov Report them online and tell us. Takes 5 minutes.


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

didn't give me an answer right away, I already called it in, so I would expect a slip on the collar pretty soon. I can't wait to see when these were banded and collared. I bet you are right trapper, 1998 on the taurus and I think we all know where.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Even though you called it in, you can still do it online and get the instant results.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> I still have never known anyone personally to have shot a tarsus band. That is a treasure for sure.


You sure have! Brad Anderson shot one about 5 years ago. I think it was the last waterfowl he has shot. If I am not mistaken it was around the VC area.

Congrates!!! It is a true treasure!


----------



## ILGreenhead (Apr 13, 2008)

Black collar banded on Banks Island/Western Canadian Arctic summer 2007. I also suspect the yellow tarsus was banded in 1998 near Cape Henrietta Maria/Fort Albany, Ontario area of Southern Hudson Bay!!

Congrats!! Both are quite rare trophies!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Do they still put Tarsus bands on birds? Or just up til 98'


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome. Of all the birds I glassed and watched work the decoys, I have yet to see a neck collar. It's ffnny how many people seem to be shooting banded birds this year, without the high numbers of juvies we're finally breaking into the population hopefully!! 

Awesome birds, congrats! :beer:


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

I WAS HUNTING IN THE DAKOTAS THIS PAST WEEK AND I WAS HUNTING BY A POND AND NOTICED WHITE FEATHERS- WENT OVER TO CHECK IT OUT AND FOUND A WING OF A SNOW GOOSE AND A FEW FEATHERS- ALONG SIDE IT WAS A YELLOW HARD PLASTIC BAND-LIKE YOURS - WISH I COULD SAY I SHOT IT BUT IT WAS REALLY NEAT JUST TO FIND IT- WHERE DO YOU CALL FOR INFO?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

justquacky said:


> I WAS HUNTING IN THE DAKOTAS THIS PAST WEEK AND I WAS HUNTING BY A POND AND NOTICED WHITE FEATHERS- WENT OVER TO CHECK IT OUT AND FOUND A WING OF A SNOW GOOSE AND A FEW FEATHERS- ALONG SIDE IT WAS A YELLOW HARD PLASTIC BAND-LIKE YOURS - WISH I COULD SAY I SHOT IT BUT IT WAS REALLY NEAT JUST TO FIND IT- WHERE DO YOU CALL FOR INFO?


Congrats on your great find! My brother and I actually found our first band the same exact way back in the day, but it was just a regular canada band. If I were you I'd go back to where you found it and look for the silver band you're missing. (Or you could just tell me being it sounds like you're already back in Wisconsin.) :lol: Either way call 1-800-327-BAND and give them the info and you'll receive a certificate in the mail soon enough.


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

JUST FOR YOUR INFO BUSTINLIPS- I DID A LITTLE RESEARCH TODAY TO FIND OUT ABOUT MY COLLAR AND IF YOU GOOGLE BIRD BANDING LAB - IT WILL TAKE YOU TO THERE WEB SITE - LOTS OF INFO ON THE NECK COLLARS- I BELIEVE YOURS IS FROM WESTERN CANADIAN ARTIC. YOU CAN FILE EVERYTHING ON LINE- TO GET RESULTS OF YOUR BIRD-


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

That is a pretty sweet story quacky. pretty good luck to find that one. thanks for the info. did yours have a leg band too?


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

NO LEG BAND THAT I COULD FIND - JUST A FEW FEATHERS- I DID GRAB THEM - TO PUT BY THE COLLAR :beer:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

u shuld hook up with that guy on here thats looking for somwhere to metal detect, just tell him there used to be a old farmstead there or somthing. (i havent thought about how you will get the band from him after he finds it though)


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

just found out from my friend that the tarsus bird was banded in '97 with the metal band. still don't know when the tarsus was thrown on it. my bird was banded on 7/15/07 on the storkerson river, northwest territories and said it was hatched '06 or ealier. still haven't found out when it was collared. i will check into it this weekend.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

They would have put the tarsus band and neck collar on the same days they put the leg bands on the birds.


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

J.D. said:


> They would have put the tarsus band and neck collar on the same days they put the leg bands on the birds.


not always


----------

